
Better password protections in Chrome - hongzi
https://blog.google/products/chrome/better-password-protections/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21758388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21758388)

------
behnamoh
I can't help but notice how few upvotes this has received. If something
similar was done in Firefox it would usually be the top news on HN. This much
hatred towards Chrome on HN is both unbelievable and justifiable (given
Chrome's recent changes which affect the privacy of its users).

~~~
samename
There’s another discussion here that has more upvotes:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21758388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21758388)

------
jonny383
Google collecting more personal data on it's users and passing it off as a
helpful service? I never would have guessed. /s

I wonder if their data sets contain entries for non-Google users too?

------
chris_wot
You know, I’d be impressed if it weren’t for Google deliberately tracking
people. I’d be even more impressed if Chrome started actively working on
privacy, like Brave and Mozilla are doing.

Right now Firefox already has monitor that does all of what this does. Seems
to me they are playing a sort of partial catchup.

~~~
m463
_" It is difficult to get a man to understand something, when his salary
depends on his not understanding it."_ \- Upton Sinclair

